# The Boy's New Play Pen



## Jordibird (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi, I thought I would post some pics of Simon and Brian's playpen. I have a corner of the room fenced off and the flooring covered with floor tiles, the space is then filled with tubes boxes and all stuff ratty lol.The content changes weekly and having the tiles down and and panels as borders means it so easy to clean and my boys are safe and secure as well. They love it and it's a chore getting the little rascals out of there.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Lucozade126 (Jul 31, 2016)

That's really good


----------



## CraniumRex (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice! I see some very fun ideas in there I will steal!!!


----------



## Jordibird (Jul 23, 2016)

Haha feel free 😀


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Ooo cool set up!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Your rats playpen looks great what is it you are using to separate it from the rest of the room?


----------



## Jordibird (Jul 23, 2016)

It's separated by old picture frames minus the glass which I attached hinges to like a concertina effect. I also used gaffer tape to strengthen and keep the plywood backs in the frames. The front part is an old computer desk also with hinges and a old square shelf fitting as a door at the top. It's attached to the wall on one side and the door frame on the other. I will take a few photos and post them so you can see it 😀


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Jordibird said:


> It's separated by old picture frames minus the glass which I attached hinges to like a concertina effect. I also used gaffer tape to strengthen and keep the plywood backs in the frames. The front part is an old computer desk also with hinges and a old square shelf fitting as a door at the top. It's attached to the wall on one side and the door frame on the other. I will take a few photos and post them so you can see it 😀


Oh that great Looks durable and sturdy too!! Looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## PastelRat (Jul 28, 2016)

Ugh, so jealous. How did you make the barrier? Cardboard? You must have such happy ratties. <3


----------



## Jordibird (Jul 23, 2016)

There old picture frames minus glass Pastel with hinges to join them together. The Rascals love it and I keep changing things and adding cardboard boxes and tubes keeps them occupied and I can also get the cage sorted out without them climbing on my head or pulling cleaning stuff out of the way haha


----------

